
Use libsodium. Use libsodium. Use libsodium. Use libsodium. Use libsodium. - sarciszewski
https://paragonie.com/blog/2015/09/how-to-safely-implement-cryptography-in-any-application
======
jamhan
The actual title of the article is "How to Safely Implement Cryptography
Features in Any Application".

~~~
sarciszewski
Would you have preferred it if I used the original title?

~~~
gus_massa
From the guidelines
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, [...]._

[...]

> _Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
> linkbait._

~~~
sarciszewski
I see. Thanks.

It's too late for me to edit the title, but it will never make it to the front
page (just like 99% of what I submit), so hopefully no harm was done.

